# HDMI 2.1 is here with 10K and Dynamic HDR support



## WooferHound (Dec 8, 2010)

It's been awhile since I've been around here but I found some news that y'all might be interested in ...

New HDMI 2.1 spec includes support for Dynamic HDR, 8K resolution, and more
https://www.techhive.com/article/31...t-for-dynamic-hdr-8k-resolution-and-more.html

HDMI 2.1 is here with 10K and Dynamic HDR support
https://www.engadget.com/2017/11/28/hdmi-2-1-specification-is-now-available-with-10k/


----------



## kjs101 (May 30, 2018)

Thanks for the heads up,now I wait......good thing I haven't upgraded my avr yet.


----------



## Nerdist (Jul 10, 2018)

I love how in that first article Jon Jacobi states... _This means if you just got a beautiful new TV in a holiday sale, it’s already well on its way to becoming outdated._

I think we're pretty much all aware how fast technology is moving forward and how much shorter of a period any new gear will remain cutting edge. I remember when the term "Full HD" started getting thrown around and how many people thought that meant it couldn't possibly get any better because "full" was as good as it could ever be. Most of those same people were the ones who couldn't see a difference between VHS & DVD. When we finally started seeing 4k technology in stores, I swore I was going to wait because 8k was already on the horizon. Then one day it hit me... If I sit out 4k waiting for 8k, what will I do when 8k arrives? The next evolution will come quicker than 8k is now coming. I'll end up sitting out every generation, missing whatever the best is at any given time. If there's one thing beyond death & taxes that's sure, it's that each technology cycle will be shorter than the last until it all blows up & crumbles away. So what if my new 4k set is on it's way to being outdated? Wait for 8k and it will be more on it's way out than 4k is now. I'd rather buy a nice, shiny new set every couple of years than waiting forever for something that will never be outdated, 'cause that's *never* gonna happen. With that mindset, I'd still be watching videotapes at 240i on a television with a 19" screen mounted inside a box the size of my Nissan. 

It's not like these new technologies are coming at any real premium price anymore. My first 1080p set (a Sony) retailed for well over $2,000 (closer to $2,500). It was 46" in size and weighed roughly what 5 of today's sets would weigh combined. I just purchased a new 4k set for the bedroom. It's in the mid 40" range, it cost less than $400 on sale and actually has a better picture than our larger year old living room 4k set that cost roughly $1,700. To the point, performance is getting better and prices are getting cheaper. I just don't jump on each new advancement the second it comes out. I wait for the prices to decrease and (more importantly) for the performance to increase.

Anyway, with all this rambling, all I'm saying is I find Jon's statement funny. Who is it directed at? Anybody reading it is going to be a knowledgeable enthusiast who has long since figured out how technology cycles work. The average consumer... Someone he might actually have to inform of the situation is someone who will never read one word of his article.

Rant over. :wink2:


----------

